# Is this a good tractor?



## floranova (Apr 3, 2011)

Its on craigslist. My current mower is smoking like a mother and the plug gets gunked with black crud everytime I mow. Its TIME to upgrade. 

This is a craigslist tractor and is close to my house so I can easily buy it but I know nothing about these type things. It is a Craftsman LT2000 18.5 h/p riding mower - $695

Here is the add

Craftsman LT2000 18.5 h/p riding mower

Is this a good mower? What type questions should I ask about it?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Flora! I would say it's probably an alright deal, but I would probably be inclined to talk them down myself.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My nephew has one of those - its taken a fair bit of abuse. 

Thing that bothers me is they want $700 for it ( i think is way over priced) - depends on how old it is - im thinking for a few hundred more you can buy a brand new one for what they want . Ive bot running used twin cylender 18HP mowers cheeper then that .

Or a better idea- buy another motor and swap it onto your existing mower - youll save a whole lot more in the long run.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. As mentioned i believe a little less would be in your best interest they are good mowers though.

http://clarksville.craigslist.org/grd/2308160677.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a very nice area over there too FN! Did you get it, or are you stioll looking?


----------

